# Fire separation, garage



## Bob Forrest (Nov 5, 2019)

Hi All. New to this board. I try to be a CEO. Question. Would a 2*6 on the floor joists of a two story garage, holding the hardware for 3 garage doors have to be removed to meet fire separation. Will be using 5/8 type x for the rest. I know that it is ok for a fire block but will it work for fire separation? The code book doesn't tell me what the equivalent of 5/8 is.


----------



## cda (Nov 5, 2019)

Welcome 

Not my area

Use fire retardant wood??


It says or “”Equivalent””


----------



## cda (Nov 5, 2019)

https://codes.iccsafe.org/content/I...smoke-protection-features#IBC2015_Ch07_Sec721

721 from IBC gives hourly ratings of different materials


----------



## cda (Nov 5, 2019)

Can you do the sheetrock than the wood finish??


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 5, 2019)

*Intumescent paint or material covering the wood.
https://flameoffcoatings.com/intumescent-fire-resistant-paint

Overview
FlameOFF® Fire Barrier Paint is an intumescent paint that can be applied to most building materials. Structural steel is the most commonly protected material, but protection can include other materials such as sheet metal, sheetrock, composite panels and interior woods.

FlameOFF® Coatings, Inc. provides intumescent fire protection that exceeds many ASTM E119 listing standards. Our intumescent products and operations are audited and listed by a certified third party lab to ensure that our intumescent products perform as expected to insure building fire safety.

FlameOFF® Coatings, Inc. manufactures intumescent coatings that are IBC/NFPA Code Compliant for ASTM E119 fire endurance ratings that require 1 or 2 hour fire protection in accordance with UL 263 (ASTM E119), CAN / ULC-S101 and ISO 834 standards.

To achieve the proper fire rating our coating must be applied to the specific Dry Film Thickness (DFT) listed on our test. The Wet Film Thickness (WFT) can be applied up to 45 mils per coat but for applicators not experienced with applying our product we recommend applying additional coats at lessor amounts to achieve the required DFT.

Note: Top coat may be applied to FlameOFF® Fire Barrier Paint allowing a decorative look to be achieved.

*


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 5, 2019)

Are ya talking about the H-frame that the garage hardware is fastened too?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 5, 2019)

Garage track attaches to the H-frame.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 27, 2019)

Is there a second floor above you are trying to protect?


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 19, 2019)

2018 IBC unamended pretty much eliminates the aftermarket applied fire retardant/ flame proofing that has become a popular trend in resolving boo boos in construction. See 2303.2.2

State of South Carolina has amended this section


----------

